# Which Bluetooth cube is the best?



## KyleTheCuber (Nov 2, 2020)

Today there are a lot of different Bluetooth cubes but which one is the Best?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 2, 2020)

KyleTheCuber said:


> Today there are a lot of different Bluetooth cubes but which one is the Best?



I only have the Gan 356 I (original) and the Giiker smartcube, and the Gan is by far better. It turns better for starters, and the app is really nice. I have also heard really good things about the Rubik’s connected cube and I think Max Park has been doing really well with it. The best thing about the Gan i is that you can use it with the robot. 

Just don’t get a go cube, giiker, or new Gan i (It doesn’t have rechargable batteries, goes for about a year)


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 3, 2020)

We have the Rubik's Connected and it is quite good.

As @PingPongCuber notes, the Gan 356i & robot is an awesome engineering feat. That robot will let you solve a lot more before getting tired (no scrambling moves and it forces you to rest a few seconds). The robot's (reported) upcoming alg practice function will help you drill algs by repetition. As Gan finalizes these features, I will add this to my list.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 3, 2020)

I own the Giiker cube and all I can say is that it is cheaper than other bluetooth cube options. It also connects with many android and open source software, and I am able to practice specific algsets like 5-style. I think the other bluetooth cubes will not be a good investment for just drilling algs. But for online competitions like Red Bull, and for its turning performance, other Bluetooth cubes may be preferred.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 3, 2020)

I don’t have much interest in Bluetooth cubes, as I don’t see the point. I guess if I had to choose one it would be the Rubik's connected because everyone else seems to like it.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 3, 2020)

I hate the GAN 356i cuz you can only use it on a iphone


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I don’t have much interest in Bluetooth cubes, as I don’t see the point. I guess if I had to choose one it would be the Rubik's connected because everyone else seems to like it.


It is fun to battle people on-line, on-demand. For sure, some people are more motivated by the competition than others are, but it is a nice way to change practice up.

The stats are interesting and might help identify areas for improvement.

It's great to have the option and I understand a lot of people prefer the analog solution as smartphones are intentionally designed to distract.



RiceMan_ said:


> I hate the GAN 356i cuz you can only use it on a iphone


It works on Android and iOS!


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 3, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I own the Giiker cube and all I can say is that it is cheaper than other bluetooth cube options. It also connects with many android and open source software, and I am able to practice specific algsets like 5-style. I think the other bluetooth cubes will not be a good investment for just drilling algs. But for online competitions like Red Bull, and for its turning performance, other Bluetooth cubes may be preferred.


If you have the Gocube api, you can use it in the same way.


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Nov 3, 2020)

I don't currently own a Bluetooth cube but everyone says the Rubik's connected is really good.


----------



## Lelouch (Nov 4, 2020)

The Rubik's Connected app look nice, but the people who reviewed it don't showed its corner cutting and how it turn, i am suspecting that it is not that good . The GAN Cube Station app is lacking some key functionality like showing my times for every F2L pair and the time i take for *transition* between each step, i don't know why they ignore this and instead use things like "fluency" that help nothing, they could as well use "score" and don't record "time"...

I don't see any option for me right now in the market, i hope they improve their software, there is too much that we can get from smartcubes but there is nobody with a good software designed for pros, i think they don't know how to do it or maybe they think sub-12 are rare and it is not a good market.


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 5, 2020)

Lelouch said:


> The Rubik's Connected app look nice, but the people who reviewed it don't showed its corner cutting and how it turn, i am suspecting that it is not that good .


As an "early intermediate cuber", I think the cube and the app perform well overall. The app competitions are fun but could be expanded.

My GTS2M is lighter, smoother, more flexible, more adjustable, core is lubricate-able, and maybe a bit better at corner cutting. But I don't feel the need for better corner cutting on either to be honest. My cousin is a bit brutal, so pops off a RC cubie about every every day (I haven't yet). We solve in the 60 second range so can't comment on the sub-12 crowd. 

I gravitate to the GTS2M for casual cubing. But once I start with the RC, I always have a good time and don't feel compelled to change (but I do notice the extra weight and "blockier turning feel"). 

We originally wanted the 356i & robot to drill algs. But I don't think that function is fully developed yet. So will wait for app finalization.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

Any up to date recommendations? I want to buy a bluetooth cube, already tried my friend's giiker some years ago and I loved the apps that use it to give thorough statistics on your solves
My main objective is to drill/learn algs like @abunickabhi said


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Any up to date recommendations? I want to buy a bluetooth cube, already tried my friend's giiker some years ago and I loved the apps that use it to give thorough statistics on your solves
> My main objective is to drill/learn algs like @abunickabhi said


try the new Gan I carry.


Speaking of smart cubes, have you heard of the upcoming MGC Evo?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 11, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> try the new Gan I carry.
> 
> 
> Speaking of smart cubes, have you heard of the upcoming MGC Evo?


Moyu's got one now, too.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> try the new Gan I carry.



I bought the giiker... it was slightly cheaper



SH03L4C3 said:


> Speaking of smart cubes, have you heard of the upcoming MGC Evo?


no


> Moyu's got one now, too.


noer


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 12, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Moyu's got one now, too.


I thought that was a false rumor.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jun 12, 2021)

Many Giikers have Sync problems. I have the first version that has these problems, but in our Whatsapp chat group there are also people with later versions of the giiker that miss some turns in the app. This is really frustrating.
I never had that with my Rubik's Connected.
And only once with the Gan 356 i2. This one is the only that really feels like a speedcube. Light and great turning. Only that it needs new loading every second evening sucks. (5 hours official play time) So I ordered the Gan 356 i Carry now that has a longlife battery. (280 hours official play time)

For all who understand german: I made a series of articles and videos on freshcuber.de about Giiker, Rubik's and Gan smartcubes. All 11 articles are listed here:


Bluetooth-Cubing | Rolands Zauberwürfel-Blog – freshcuber.de


----------



## SnowyDay (Jun 15, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> For all who understand german: I made a series of articles and videos on freshcuber.de about Giiker, Rubik's and Gan smartcubes. All 11 articles are listed here:
> 
> 
> Bluetooth-Cubing | Rolands Zauberwürfel-Blog – freshcuber.de


Anyone can read these excellent articles in any language with google translate. Just copy the link above, paste it into google, hit enter, select "translate this page" and you have access to the entire site in your language.

I read your excellent June 12 article on the Gan robot. It is infuriating that we can't use the robot to drill a bunch of selected algs. I thought that was the killer app (vs. robot solving the cube lol). Given all the hardware, firmware and software Gan developed, alg drilling should be easy to develop. Hoping Gan surprises us.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 8, 2021)

My giiker i3S arrived
It's charging right now and I'm gonna test it after work.


----------



## iBonhomme (Jul 10, 2021)

cubeast.com is working with all smartcubes except the 2x2 giiker.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 10, 2021)

iBonhomme said:


> cubeast.com is working with all smartcubes except the 2x2 giiker.


yeah and it's pretty dope


----------

